# Why I can't to seem to have my Goldens live to be teenagers



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

This past sunday I lost my sweet girl Reina she was only 11 yrs and 1 month old. 5 years ago i lost my first golden at 10 years old. 

I give Reina the best food including freshly made food as well as leafy greens and carrots, blueberries are her normal diet for the last 5 years. since she turned 10 i've made sure to get her blood work done every 3 months. Her latest bloodwork was back in end of August where everything came back clean Chest xrays, bloodwork etc. one Metric was her blood platelets were low but every other metric was normal. Her attitude, demeanor were all normal.

Fast forward to week of Nov 15, Monday thru Wednesday she is her normal self, very energetic eating normal playing normal. Thursday morning she acted a bit "off" meaning she didnt wake me up at 630am. She is like clock-work regardless of daylight savings time change, she barks at 630am each and every day to let me know shes hungry and wants breakfast. So thursday, i fed her around 7am and she did eat. but afterwards she went to lay on her pillow. she usually come to me right after for a treat after a meal. I had to go into office that day so i didnt get back until later evening. My wife was home but didnt noticed anything else unusual beside the fact she just wasn't as energetic. When i got home she was resting on her pillow and I figured let her get rest.

Friday morning, she didn't bark at 630am again, went to feed her and she didnt want food. I gave her some boiled chicken and she took few bites. few hours later she regurgitated all that out including what appears to be those while cottonish stuffing from her chew toy. So i thought maybe she isn't feeling well because of that. few hours later about 12pm i took her out to pee, when she went i saw a puddle of urine with blood. not heavy blood but diluted with urine. i immediately call my vet to get appt. he was booked, so i called a number of other vets to get in asap. Finally got a hold of one and took Reina there. they took bloodwork and i waited there for over an hour to get results. what they told me was Reina is anemic and have no platelets and very low RBC and needs to go to hospital for possible blood transfusion. They took xrays and all came back clean, no mass or anything. At this point i really have no idea what is happening to Reina. The closest hospital was 45min drive south of me. So I drove Reina down there, by this time it was later evening already. When I arrived, I had to carry Reina into the hospital because she either too weak and she didnt want to go in. Once in, i saw she had some blood dripping from her nose and was just lying down as i check her in. The Triage team came right away to take her in. Due to covid, i had to wait outside and i cannot even be in with her.

I waited more than an hour the doctor finally called me after running test and diagnose her with autoimmune disease ITP, where her body is killing all the good blood cells thinking theres an infection. And the fact that she has little to no platelets any sudden bleeding is life threatening. When i heard this i had no words, i felt my stomach was in my throat. i'm just so ill. Doc said she will have to stay in hospital in ICU until she stablize. So i went home friday without Reina. I don't know how i drove home for 45min while crying.

Saturday morning, Doc called and said Reina blood dropped again and need immediate blood transfusion, i said ok do everything you can to make sure she's ok. that process took 3-4 hours, then after they did an abdominal ultrasound. Saturday procedures all went fine, results of ultrasound also came back clean. Doc confirmed diagnosis of ITP but in Reina's case is pretty severe. The also gave her the chemo drug "Vinchristine" i beleive, that is an immunosuppressant drug that can help. But they said it'll take 3-4 days to take effect. I would call every few hours to check in and doc told me in a friendly way, "no news is good news" when you keep calling it is disrupting doctor from treatment. They said that they see alot of cases of ITP so they are well versed. I understand but I am just so nervous.

Sunday morning 11am doc called me and said Reina losing alot of Blood again. need another transfusion i said yes ofcourse you have to make her better. I didnt get a call until almost 6pm. She said Reina blood is holding steady at 20 PCV. she drank some water but still didnt want to eat. Her demeanor appears "slightly" improved. Now when i hear this news and i am just trying to grasp to any positive news i can...this is positive news. so they said doc will monitor overnight, no news is good news. if any concerns doc will call me.

around 945pm Sunday night, i texted my wife( she is at her moms) i said, "i'm nervous, my stomach is turning i can't sit still...i dont want calls from doctor tonight and i dont know how i'm going to make it till morning." within 5 seconds, i got a call from hospital. Doc said Reina just went into cardiac arrest, she's dead. I said WHAT?! doc said you need to drive down here now.

I didnt' ever get to say goodbye. Friday i thought i just brought her in for treatment. She is such a healthy dog, no diseases no cancer i was so diligent in getting her closely monitored. But now its this "Autoimmune disease" that came out of nowhere?!!
I dont know what to do anymore.

I have a 4 year old Golden now, she stares at the front door each day waiting for Reina to return. I am so sad. This is just too sudden.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I am sorry, that is heartbreaking. I don't think it's "you" that is causing them to not live into teens. This wonderful amazing breed just has more problems than is fair.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reina was beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. This is such a sad story. Both my previous Golden Retrievers only made it to around 12.5 years old. I hope you can find comfort in thinking about what a well loved life you gave her.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m so sorry. What a terrible thing for you to go through.

I’ve lost three dogs suddenly at age 10…and one was barely age 10. One to hemangiosarcoma, one to idiopathic kidney failure, and one to intestinal lymphoma. They all had the best life and the best care I could give them, just as you obviously did with your lovely girl. My other dogs lived into their teens…and they all had the same care, the same diet, the same exercise, the same environment. Just different breeds, different genetics.

In the end, all we can do is all we can do. There are parts of this that we just don’t control. I found out later that my dog who died of lymphoma had a litter mate who died almost on the same day from the same disease three states away. In a strange way, that was a comfort to me, because it meant that there was something a lot more powerful than I was that was involved. I wasn’t going to win that one, no matter how much I loved that girl.

You did everything you possibly could. I send you my sincere sympathies.


----------



## Winnie’smom (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Reina, I love her name so much. 
I’ve had something similar with my cat, severe anemia that came in suddenly and is caused by an autoimmune disorder.
I’m so sorry you didn’t get to say goodbye to your girl, please take comfort in knowing you did everything you could possibly do to give her the care she needed. Obviously you loved her very much and I’m sure she had a wonderful life with you. None of this is your fault.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Reina. We lost our Honey at 11y1m old earlier this month to hemangiosarcoma.
Sending hugs and I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, look at that face. Impossible not to fall in love. I'm so sorry for your loss. Even if they lived to their teens, it wouldn't be long enough.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Reina. My Golden, Luke, got an aggressive cancer (it destroyed his red blood cells) at the age of eight and died four months later right after he turned nine. It broke my heart and I can understand why it would be even harder if you didn't get to say goodbye. Luke took a piece of my heart with him. I cried every day for about six weeks. My little Cavalier King Charles, Abby, would run around me for at least a month after Luke died looking for him every time I came in the door. It was awful.

It's been over two years and I think of Luke often. I have a Golden named Logan now and he is also the light of my life. He's not a replacement for Luke -- he's his own kind of wonderful -- but it was too hard for me to not have a Golden Retriever in my life. We also like to have two dogs at a time -- partly so they can have company when we are out and about.

Your grief is so fresh. I hope, in time, memories of your time with Reina will make you smile and give you comfort. Again, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our life with these precious dogs is so short but you did everything you could to make her life the best while she was here on earth. I'm so sorry you lost your Reina. I hope you find comfort at some point knowing you gave her your all.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your condolences. Also, please accept my condolences for Luke & Honey & Winniesmom's cat.

I just love Reina so much, i understand we outlive our dogs but it doesnt matter how they pass it is always a shock and I am devastated. the struggle right now is obviously I am in the beginning stage of grieving. 2 main thought that keep running into my head that is constantly bringing me to tears....I didnt get to say goodbye to Reina, I didn't know i had to say good bye to Reina. I just rushed her to vet and then hospital to get treatment. once they took her in, i never saw her again. 2nd is how she went from normal self to so sick and internal bleeding so fast that took her life. I feel I brought her to medical attention as soon as i saw warning signs from her that require doctor. But that was still not fast enough to save her.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

So sorry. She is a beautiful sweet looking girl


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

For what it’s worth, as a former LVT, I’ve seen a lot of dogs leave us. It never got any easier.

But I do believe that dogs don’t have the same fear of death that we do. Death is a natural process and it’s my belief that animals are more at peace with it than we humans are, by far. 

The staff no doubt kept her as comfortable as possible medically…and they would have cuddled and soothed her as much as they could, especially given what a lovely dog she was. The sweet pets always are staff favorites.

You gave her a wonderful life and you were doing the best you could for her at its end. She knew how very much you loved her, always.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss of Reina. It sounds like she had a beautiful life with you.


----------



## russell woodruff (Nov 30, 2021)

roofystew said:


> This past sunday I lost my sweet girl Reina she was only 11 yrs and 1 month old. 5 years ago i lost my first golden at 10 years old.
> 
> I give Reina the best food including freshly made food as well as leafy greens and carrots, blueberries are her normal diet for the last 5 years. since she turned 10 i've made sure to get her blood work done every 3 months. Her latest bloodwork was back in end of August where everything came back clean Chest xrays, bloodwork etc. one Metric was her blood platelets were low but every other metric was normal. Her attitude, demeanor were all normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## russell woodruff (Nov 30, 2021)

we too lost our Golden this past Sunday. His name was Bo. He too went down so quickly. He actually had a pretty good day on Thanksgiving. Bo was 11 years, 6 months old. He was our third Golden. All have made it to 11 years and none of them have made it to 12 years. Many of the symptoms you describe above were his issues, down to a nose bleed at the end. We did have him receive plasma, but it did not benefit him to our knowledge. 

They are great dogs, but they do seem to have an expiration on them at 11 years old. I have a good friend who had a Golden named Cassie who lived to 16. That by far was the oldest Golden I have ever known.

My takeaway is Golden's are such pleasers and happy dogs. I think the best way to honor their memory is to emulate their personality and remember the happy moments. Grieve for a few days for sure, but honor their memory by finding their personality in you.


----------



## CookiewillalwaysloveChase (Oct 29, 2021)

roofystew said:


> This past sunday I lost my sweet girl Reina she was only 11 yrs and 1 month old. 5 years ago i lost my first golden at 10 years old.
> 
> I give Reina the best food including freshly made food as well as leafy greens and carrots, blueberries are her normal diet for the last 5 years. since she turned 10 i've made sure to get her blood work done every 3 months. Her latest bloodwork was back in end of August where everything came back clean Chest xrays, bloodwork etc. one Metric was her blood platelets were low but every other metric was normal. Her attitude, demeanor were all normal.
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry for your loss! It’s so hard…I know, we just went through it too. Our golden was 11,5 yrs to the day and acted totally normal up until the last couple weeks where he was a bit “off”. But he would always rally the next day so it wasn’t consistent. He went quickly too, we rushed him into the emergency vet as it looked like a seizure. Come to find out he had a bleeding tumor next to his heart and one by his spleen. I knew before they told me that it was hemangiosarcoma. Our first golden died of that when he was 12 yrs old. I remember thinking on Chase’s 11th birthday that this year could be the year we lose him. Something about age 10 on up seems a common age to lose them. I don’t think we are ever ready to lose them as I have cried too for about 6 wks. I really feel this breed is so special, their eyes are so expressive and full of love it seems like you are staring at the face of God sometimes. I pray every day for my boy and hope to see him in heaven someday. I feel your pain. Just know there are many people on this site that have experienced the same loss. While the situation differs, the loss is still the same. It’s nice you have another golden to love, I am without one now after 24 years and 2 goldens later. God must really love us to bless us with such sweet dogs capable of loving humans so much.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

russell woodruff said:


> we too lost our Golden this past Sunday. His name was Bo. He too went down so quickly. He actually had a pretty good day on Thanksgiving. Bo was 11 years, 6 months old. He was our third Golden. All have made it to 11 years and none of them have made it to 12 years. Many of the symptoms you describe above were his issues, down to a nose bleed at the end. We did have him receive plasma, but it did not benefit him to our knowledge.
> 
> They are great dogs, but they do seem to have an expiration on them at 11 years old. I have a good friend who had a Golden named Cassie who lived to 16. That by far was the oldest Golden I have ever known.
> 
> My takeaway is Golden's are such pleasers and happy dogs. I think the best way to honor their memory is to emulate their personality and remember the happy moments. Grieve for a few days for sure, but honor their memory by finding their personality in you.


I'm so sorry to hear about Bo. that is so heartbreaking. i am just at a loss for words these days.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

CookiewillalwaysloveChase said:


> Oh I am so sorry for your loss! It’s so hard…I know, we just went through it too. Our golden was 11,5 yrs to the day and acted totally normal up until the last couple weeks where he was a bit “off”. But he would always rally the next day so it wasn’t consistent. He went quickly too, we rushed him into the emergency vet as it looked like a seizure. Come to find out he had a bleeding tumor next to his heart and one by his spleen. I knew before they told me that it was hemangiosarcoma. Our first golden died of that when he was 12 yrs old. I remember thinking on Chase’s 11th birthday that this year could be the year we lose him. Something about age 10 on up seems a common age to lose them. I don’t think we are ever ready to lose them as I have cried too for about 6 wks. I really feel this breed is so special, their eyes are so expressive and full of love it seems like you are staring at the face of God sometimes. I pray every day for my boy and hope to see him in heaven someday. I feel your pain. Just know there are many people on this site that have experienced the same loss. While the situation differs, the loss is still the same. It’s nice you have another golden to love, I am without one now after 24 years and 2 goldens later. God must really love us to bless us with such sweet dogs capable of loving humans so much.


We really need our Goldens to live comfortably into their teens. I just cannot accept that 10-11 yrs of age we need to constantly be prepared to lose them. I love this breed and cannot see myself with another type of dog. My mental approach with my Golden is to give them the healthiest food, exercise and lots of love. And i hope they will live a long and happy life.

you are right, I guess thats why i always resort to this forum in time of duress, Here with many parents of goldens can only understand what I am going through.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I know that sounds like a cookie cutter answer but it is true. I'm so sorry. You loved your dog with all of your heart. You gave her a very good life. That's all any of us can do. They never live as long as we would like them to. I lost my first Golden at 5 years old. I thought I was going to die with him it hurt so much. I got a second Golden and gave him the same name, Jake, Julidon Jake's Second Chance. He lived to be almost 14. I thought I was going to die with him, too. But I had other Goldens, because I loved the breed so much. The third lived to almost 11, the 4th to 5 years, his sister to almost 10 years. The 6th made it to almost 11 years. Now I have number 7, who will be 5 in January. Sometimes I worry about his health too much. Then I realize how lucky I am that he has been healthy so far, and I never take him for granted. I have always loved all of my dogs and have done the very best I can for them. That's all I can do. Life is a crap shoot.....


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

roofystew said:


> This past sunday I lost my sweet girl Reina she was only 11 yrs and 1 month old. 5 years ago i lost my first golden at 10 years old.
> 
> I give Reina the best food including freshly made food as well as leafy greens and carrots, blueberries are her normal diet for the last 5 years. since she turned 10 i've made sure to get her blood work done every 3 months. Her latest bloodwork was back in end of August where everything came back clean Chest xrays, bloodwork etc. one Metric was her blood platelets were low but every other metric was normal. Her attitude, demeanor were all normal.
> 
> ...


Im crying after reading this.
😪


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

The are are no words for the pain and grief of losing our beautiful Golides which we love so much - and who love us. I’ve lost 2 - Buck who died at 8 fifteen years ago, and Rocky at 13 two months ago. Both had brain tumors. How I miss them! A friend sent me this poem,

Trailing Clouds of Glory

“I’ll lend you for a little while, a pup of mine,” he said,
“For you to love while with you and mourn for when he’s gone.”
“It may be four or fourteen years, or maybe more, we’ll see
But will you, ‘til I call him back, take care of him for me?
He’ll bring his love to gladden you, and if his stay is brief, 
You’ll have his precious memories as solace for your grief.
I‘ve looked the whole world over in my search for keepers true, 
And from the throngs that crowd your earth, I selected you.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor wonder when I come to call to take him back again?
I fancied when I heard you say “Dear Lord, thy will be done”
For all the joy that he will bring, the risk of grief I’ll run
Please shelter him with tenderness and love him while you may
And for the happiness he’s brought, will let him go his way
And should the angels call for him much sooner than you planned, 
You’ll know for sure I needed him, and he is home again
His time with you, while all too brief, is part of life’s sweet story,
He’s back with me where he belongs, trailing clouds of glory!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm just seeing this. I'm so very sorry for the loss of Reina and Bo and the others. Just heartbreaking. There is no love like Golden love. They are amazing and wonderful dogs and we never have them long enough. Reina is just gorgeous and she surely knew how loved she is. 

I adopted my rescue golden, Chumlee 10 years ago at 6 years old, having just lost 2 elderly pets. I was so leery about adopting a middle-aged Golden knowing the host of health problems that plague the breed.

I'm so grateful to say that Chumlee has just turned 16.5 during Thanksgiving week so I have been blessed with him in my life for 10.5 years. I'm telling you this to give you hope that sometimes life is kind and the fates smile on our wonderful breed. I have no idea why I have been this lucky to have him to this age but I truly whisper a prayer of thanks every. single. day. Life is definitely a crap shoot.

Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort. Please be kind and gentle to yourself. Godspeed, sweet Reina.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

thank you all for the warm thoughts. it is awesome and i am so happy to hear Goldens turning 16.5 yrs old. I pray all the best for Chumlee ...stay happy and healthy!! I understand genetics plays a big role. But what do you feed chumlee? does he have brothers /sisters to play with at home? Is someone always home with him to play and exercise? i hear when you can have the luxury of staying home, obviously that translate to happy and healthy dogs.

I'm still very broken inside over Reina. I am still filled with sadness and regret. i just keep thinking about that last day taking her into vet then hospital, i had no idea i will never see her again.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes for Chumlee. I see him declining and know I won't have him forever but I'm trying to "stay in the moment".

He eats Fromm Adult Gold - the rescue group had been feeding him that when we adopted him. He is dog-reactive (and cat-reactive and everything else-reactive), so he is an only-pet. He spends some time alone each day while we work but not longer than 6 hours and he gets a walk twice a day. Lately, I have been crediting the neighbor's cat with Chumlee's vigor. He spends a lot of time watching for the cat, hoping to catch a sniff or maybe a direct a few barks at the cat. It's been fun to watch the two of them. The young cat is very tolerant and knows to stay out of reach and is certainly in no danger from such an elderly dog. Without the cat, I know Chum would spend a lot more time sleeping.

I really don't think any of these things alone have resulted in Chumlee living to such a ripe old age. As earlier posters have said, much of it is genetics and some luck. I know nothing at all about Chumlee's origins but I can tell he certainly isn't from a top quality breeder. Most likely from a backyard breeder because he ended up in Rescue and I just happened to be the lucky one to adopt him.

It's clear from your earlier posts that you did absolutely everything to love and care for your beautiful Reina. I can tell she had the best of everything. Losing someone we love is so hard and grieving takes as long as it takes. Please, don't second-guess yourself. Reina was loved and cherished by you. That's all any dog needs. Peace to you. 💕


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

brianne said:


> Thank you for the well wishes for Chumlee. I see him declining and know I won't have him forever but I'm trying to "stay in the moment".
> 
> He eats Fromm Adult Gold - the rescue group had been feeding him that when we adopted him. He is dog-reactive (and cat-reactive and everything else-reactive), so he is an only-pet. He spends some time alone each day while we work but not longer than 6 hours and he gets a walk twice a day. Lately, I have been crediting the neighbor's cat with Chumlee's vigor. He spends a lot of time watching for the cat, hoping to catch a sniff or maybe a direct a few barks at the cat. It's been fun to watch the two of them. The young cat is very tolerant and knows to stay out of reach and is certainly in no danger from such an elderly dog. Without the cat, I know Chum would spend a lot more time sleeping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I understand genetics plays a big role in their health but I read the food we give them and activity level keeping them fit will definitely help their cause.

I just miss Reina soo much !!
Here is a photo from few years ago..


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Having experienced the loss of our Golden girl, VeeVee, who was only 5 years old, to Hemophagocytic Histiocytic Sarcoma just this past week - about 8 days after she was diagnosed - and reading how many others are losing their Goldens to various forms of cancer, I have to think the breeding is causing earlier cancers and earlier deaths due to cancers. Just my personal opinion. According to the Morris Animal Foundation, HHS "may have a genetic component". Why else would HHS cancer be predominantly in Bernese Mountain dogs, flat coated retrievers, and sometimes in Goldens? I have to believe the genetics in BMDs are causing so much HHS in them. Why else is it predominant in them?

I think it is tragic to lose our dogs at any age - but what are the breeders doing about it?


----------

